# Tournament Practice



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Now that spring is finally here, I've been able to get outside and tune up the old motor memory. Shooting powder balls is a fun satisfying way.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Absolutely love this video I think your mirror holder is ingenious Thanks for sharing


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Once again, perseverance triumphs!

Great shooting!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Very Impressive! Nice shooting!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good shootin' brother!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey, man, nice shots.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Very good shooting! Like the powder balls. I like seeing every body else's practice place. Ever notice we all have catch boxes but there all just a bit different, CanH8R has what looks like the frame of a sign holder sticking out of the top of his. Trash cans, totes, crates, whatever we got we make it work. Pretty cool.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

There's no rust on that. Awesome shootn buddy!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Practicing is nice when You are already so good


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Practicing is nice when You are already so good


Seems to me I saw a video of your shooting Kalevala. And I don't remember any misses. :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Practicing is nice when You are already so good
> ...


I have my good moments


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That was wicked bud cheers


----------

